# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Urdhëri bektashian i dervishëve

## ATMAN

Olsi Jazexhi



Historia e interpretimeve fetare dhe politike t&#235; islamit, ashtu si edhe n&#235; rastin e kristjanizmit &#235;sht&#235; mjaft e gjer&#235;. Mbasi edhe Platoni mund ta kishte perifrazuar shekuj m&#235; par&#235;, n&#235; natyr&#235;n e njeriut si krijes&#235; materiale dhe joperfekte, ndryshimi nga idealja &#235;sht&#235; di&#231;ka e pashmangshme. N&#235; lidhje me k&#235;t&#235; filozofi ndryshimi, edhe feja Islame sot n&#235; bot&#235; nuk gjendet e praktikuar vet&#235;m n&#235; nj&#235; form&#235;, pra at&#235; t&#235; shumic&#235;s sunite. Shum&#235; urdh&#235;ra mistike islame, t&#235; ndeshura p&#235;rgjat&#235; historis&#235; me ngjarje dhe kultura t&#235; tjera nga ato arabe, kan&#235; gjetur m&#235;nyra t&#235; shum&#235;llojta p&#235;r t&#235; shprehur besimin e tyre Islam. Nj&#235; nga urdh&#235;rat mistik t&#235; cil&#235;t i p&#235;rkasin Islamit &#235;sht&#235; edhe bektashizmi i cili n&#235; historin&#235; e Shqip&#235;ris&#235; dhe n&#235; ve&#231;anti t&#235; Tosk&#235;ris&#235; shqiptare ka nj&#235; rol jasht&#235;zakonisht t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sish&#235;m. Si rrjedhoj&#235; e konfliktit ideologjik dhe historik q&#235; bektashian&#235;t pat&#235;n me regjimin osman, sidomos nga viti 1826 e mandej, ata u kthyen n&#235; iniciator&#235;t dhe sponsor&#235;t kryesor&#235; t&#235; nacionalizmit shqiptar n&#235; Ballkan, q&#235; k&#235;rkonte ndarje nga Dar-al-Islami osman. Pena naimiane q&#235; her&#235; himnizonte Imam Hyseinin n&#235; betej&#235;n e Qerbelas&#235;, e her&#235; bektashianin Sk&#235;nderbe n&#235; qytetin e Kruj&#235;s[1], kan&#235; vet&#235;m nj&#235; tem&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rbashk&#235;t: rezistenc&#235;n kund&#235;r sundimit turko-sunit t&#235; Stambollit. Si rrjedhoj&#235; e divorcit q&#235; bektashian&#235;t pat&#235;n me osman&#235;t n&#235; koh&#235;n e Mahmudit II gjat&#235; pjes&#235;s s&#235; dyt&#235; t&#235; gjys&#235;m shekullit t&#235; 19t&#235;, ata do t&#235; ktheheshin n&#235; elementin kryesor islamik n&#235; Rumeli, q&#235; do t&#235; bashk&#235;punonte me spiunazhet e huaja p&#235;r t&#235; d&#235;buar osman&#235;t nga Ballkani[2] dhe n&#235; shum&#235; raste do t&#235; organizonin rebelime dervishler&#235;sh kund&#235;r fuqis&#235; osmane.[3]

Bektashit&#235; jan&#235; nj&#235; nga sektet e shumta t&#235; shiizmit. Shiit&#235;t jan&#235; rrym&#235; n&#235; fen&#235; Islame e cila i ka lindjet e saja n&#235; vitet 661 e.r. apo n&#235; vitin 41 Pas Hixhr&#235;s, kur n&#235; bot&#235;n Islame, umajad&#235;t krijuan kalifatin e tyre n&#235; Damask. Shiit&#235;t ishin ai grup politik, i cili nuk pranoi regjimin umajad dhe deklaroi besnik&#235;rin&#235; e tij p&#235;r Imam Aliun dhe djalin e tij Imam Hyseinin, i cili u masakrua n&#235; Qerbela n&#235; vitin 680 apo 61 P.H. Mosbindja ndaj regjimit umajad dhe mb&#235;shtetja q&#235; ata i dhan&#235; ndjek&#235;sve t&#235; Aliut i b&#235;ri ata t&#235; njihen n&#235; histori si “Shiat Ali” apo mb&#235;shtet&#235;s t&#235; Imam Aliut.[4] Shiit&#235;t e sot&#235;m p&#235;rb&#235;jn&#235; 10% t&#235; bot&#235;s Islame dhe ndahen n&#235; shum&#235; grupime, nd&#235;r t&#235; cil&#235;t m&#235; t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sishmit jan&#235; imamit&#235; e Iranit, Irakut dhe Libanit, ismailit&#235;t e p&#235;rq&#235;ndruar m&#235; shum&#235; n&#235; Pakistan, dhe zejdit&#235; e Jemenit. Grupi kryesor i shiit&#235;ve irako - iranian njihet ndryshe edhe si grupi i imamive, dhe n&#235; arabisht si “Ithna-asha’arit&#235;t” (T&#235; Dymb&#235;dhjet&#235;t). Imamit&#235;t besojn&#235; n&#235; dymb&#235;dhjet&#235; imam t&#235; drejt&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;t kan&#235; udh&#235;hequr besimtar&#235;t pas profetit Muhamed. I dymb&#235;dhjeti i tyre besohet t&#235; ket&#235; qen&#235; Imam Muhamed Mehdiu, i cili sipas besimit shiit &#235;sht&#235; fshehur p&#235;r t&#235; dal&#235; n&#235; dit&#235;n e fundit t&#235; bot&#235;s. 

Ismailit&#235;t besojn&#235; si imamit&#235;, por jo n&#235; dymb&#235;dhjet&#235;, por n&#235; shtat&#235; imam pas profetit Muhamed. P&#235;rgjat&#235; historis&#235;, nga derivatet e tyre jan&#235; krijuar dinasti si ajo e fatimid&#235;ve q&#235; ka sunduar n&#235; Egjypt dhe Si&#231;ili, nizarit&#235; e Siris&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;t keqnjihen n&#235; histori si krijues t&#235; terrorist&#235;ve hashashin&#235;, fjal&#235; nga e cila vjen edhe termi “assassin” n&#235; anglisht etj. Nga ismailit&#235;t rrjedhin edhe duruzh&#235;t e Libanit t&#235; sot&#235;m dhe ismailit&#235;t e Pakistanit q&#235; kan&#235; imam t&#235; hoxh&#235;ve t&#235; tyre Aga Khanin.

Bektashi-alevit&#235; e Shqip&#235;ris&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;t jan&#235; nj&#235; derivat i vonsh&#235;m i shiit&#235;ve, i p&#235;rkasin grupit t&#235; par&#235; t&#235; tyre, pra imamive pasi ata besojn&#235; n&#235; 12 imam&#235;t. N&#235; Fletoren e Bektashinjve t&#235; Naim Frash&#235;rit, Naimi deklaron se:

Bektashinjt&#235; besojn&#235; Zotin e Madh e t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;, Muhamed - Alin&#235;, Hatixhen, Fatimen, Hasanin e Hysejnin. Besojn&#235; t&#235; dymb&#235;dhjet&#235; Imam&#235;t q&#235; jan&#235;:  Imam Aliu / Imam Hasani / Imam Hysejni / Imam Zejnel Abedini / Imam Muhamed Bakiri / Imam Xhafer Sadiku / Imam Musa Qazimi / Imam Ali Rizaj / Imam Muhamed Tekiu / Imam Ali Nekiu / Imam Hasan Askeriu / Imam Muhamed Mehdiu

Sot bektashit&#235; gjenden t&#235; shp&#235;rndar&#235; n&#235; shum&#235; vende t&#235; bot&#235;s. Ata gjenden m&#235; me shumic&#235; n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri dhe Turqi dhe n&#235; num&#235;r t&#235; konsideruesh&#235;m n&#235; Egjipt, Qipro, Maqedoni dhe SHBA. Sipas nj&#235; mendimi t&#235; Baba Ali Turabit gjat&#235; viteve 1929 numri i tyre shkonte deri n&#235; 7 milion vet&#235;.[5] Megjithat&#235; kjo shif&#235;r duket e ekzagjeruar. Sipas Enciklopedis&#235; s&#235; Islamit (t&#235; Leidenit) n&#235; Turqi sot mund t&#235; ket&#235; 30.000 ndjek&#235;s t&#235; sektit bektashi nd&#235;rsa n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri ka rreth 500.000 banor&#235; me origjin&#235; bektashiane. Raporti i bektashive turq n&#235;se ndjekim konkluzionet e autorit britanik Birge n&#235; “The Bektashi Order of Dervishes” (1937) duket paksa jo i sakt&#235; dhe numri sipas konkluzioneve t&#235; tij duhet t&#235; jet&#235; m&#235; i lart&#235;.

Themelimi i Urdh&#235;rit Bektashian sipas bektashive p&#235;rkon me vitin 1282 / 681 P.H., kur n&#235; nj&#235; krahin&#235; t&#235; Anadollit q&#235; sot njihet si Haxhi Bektash, mistiku iranian Haxhi Veli Bektashi (1248 – 1341) themeloi Urdh&#235;rin e Bektashive. Edhe pse disa historian&#235; modern v&#235;n&#235; n&#235; dyshim dat&#235;n e sakt&#235; t&#235; ekzistenc&#235;s s&#235; Haxhi Bektash Veliut, me r&#235;nd&#235;si n&#235; historin&#235; e bektashive &#235;sht&#235; lidhja e tyre me jeni&#231;er&#235;t (ushtar&#235;t e rinj) apo trupat speciale t&#235; sulltan&#235;ve osman t&#235; cil&#235;t do t&#235; ktheheshin n&#235; mbart&#235;sit kryesor t&#235; urdh&#235;rit fetar. Sipas bektashive, fama e mistikut iranian Haxhi Veli Bektashit, ishte ajo q&#235; &#231;oi sulltan Orhanin t&#235; interesohet p&#235;r t&#235; dhe m&#235; pas, n&#235; koh&#235;n e Muratit I ai gjendet i em&#235;ruar si patron shpirt&#235;ror / edukator i jeni&#231;er&#235;ve. Jeni&#231;er&#235;t n&#235; shtetin osman, ashtu si edhe shumica e ushtar&#235;ve t&#235; perandoris&#235; osmane[6], ishin me origjin&#235; ballkanase dhe shqiptare. T&#235; rekrutuar n&#235; Perandorin&#235; Osmane n&#235;n sistemin edukues t&#235; Devshirmes&#235;[7] ata do t&#235; ktheheshin m&#235; von&#235; n&#235; simbolin m&#235; t&#235; qart&#235; t&#235; bektashizmit n&#235; Komonuelthin Osman. 

Por konflikti i jeni&#231;er&#235;ve me sulltan&#235;t osman, q&#235; lindi si rrjedhoj&#235; e kund&#235;rshtimit t&#235; reformave q&#235; t&#235; fundit i b&#235;n&#235; reformave modernizuese ushtarake q&#235; filluan pas viteve 1800 n&#235; shtetin osman, do t&#235; shtynin sulltan Mahmutin II q&#235; n&#235; vitin 1826 t&#235; shkat&#235;rronte armat&#235;n e pabindur jeni&#231;ere, n&#235; nj&#235; nga masakrat me spektakolare t&#235; historis&#235; s&#235; Perandoris&#235; Osmane. S&#235;bashku me jeni&#231;er&#235;t do t&#235; viktimizohej edhe urdh&#235;ri i tyre shpirt&#235;ror, bektashizmi. Teqet e tyre do t&#235; pushtoheshin nga Urdh&#235;ri i Nakshibendive[8] t&#235; cil&#235;t jan&#235; kund&#235;rshtar&#235; t&#235; rrept&#235; t&#235; shiizmit dhe zbresin urdh&#235;rin e tyre nga kalifi i par&#235; i Islamit, Ebu Bekri. Urrejtja e sulltan Mahmudit II p&#235;r bektashit&#235; ishte aq e madhe sa q&#235; ai do t&#235; deklaronte se do t&#235; ekzekutonte 70.000 dervish&#235; gjat&#235; koh&#235;s q&#235; masakroi jeni&#231;er&#235;t. 

&#199;ertifikata e Lirimit t&#235; Jeni&#231;er&#235;ve 

Un&#235; kam bes&#235; n&#235; Allah. 

Bylyku (Divizioni) 45. 

Ne jemi besimtar&#235; t&#235; vjet&#235;r. Ne kemi pranuar unitetin e Realitetit. Ne kemi ofruar kokat ton&#235; p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; rrug&#235;. Ne kemi nj&#235; profet, Ahmedi Muhtar Xhenap. Q&#235; nga koha e pir&#235;ve ne jemi t&#235; intoksikuar. Ne jemi gur&#235; n&#235; zjarrin e shenjt&#235;. Ne jemi grup dervish&#235;sh endacak&#235; n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235;. Ne nuk num&#235;rohemi dot me gishta, dhe nuk humbasim nga humbja. Askush nga jasht&#235; nuk di gjendjen ton&#235;. Ne kemi pranuar t&#235; dymb&#235;dhjet&#235; imam&#235;t, t&#235; dymb&#235;dhjet&#235; rrug&#235;t, t&#235; trejat, t&#235; shtatat, t&#235; dyzetat, Nurin e Pejgamberit, m&#235;shir&#235;n e Aliut, Pirit ton&#235;, kryesulltanit Haxhi Bektash Veli. N&#235; nj&#235; mij&#235; e dyqind e tridhjet&#235; e tet&#235;, n&#235; komformitet me paktin e themeluar nga Ligj&#235;dh&#235;n&#235;si, Pushtuesi, Sulltan Sulejman Hani, vendi i t&#235; cilit &#235;sht&#235; n&#235; Xhenet dhe sundimi i t&#235; cilit &#235;sht&#235; n&#235; Qiej, dhe me lejen e Agait t&#235; &#199;orbaxhive dhe me dijen e t&#235; gjith&#235; baballar&#235;ve kjo &#199;ertifikat&#235; Lirimi (Suffa) i jepet Mahmutit q&#235; e meritoi dhe e d&#235;shironte, dhe emri i t&#235; cilit &#235;sht&#235; shkruar n&#235; Librin e Shkrimeve. Kur t&#235; duhet le t&#235; tregohet.

(Vul&#235 :shkelje syri:                                              (Vul&#235 :shkelje syri: 

Un&#235; kam bes&#235; n&#235; Allah                 Mehmet

          Ustai                                      Oda Bashi 

                                                       (Shefi i Barrak&#235;s)[9]



pamje tipike e nj&#235; jeni&#231;eri ballkanas





Pasojat e k&#235;saj lufte dhe t&#235; konflikteve t&#235; tjera q&#235; Mahmudi II do t&#235; krijont&#235; n&#235; Ballkan gjat&#235; sundimit t&#235; tij do t&#235; ishin nj&#235; nga arsyet kryesore pse bektashit&#235; do t’i kishin syt&#235; e tyre nga Ballkani dhe ve&#231;an&#235;risht nga Shqip&#235;ria. Si&#231; edhe bashk&#235;koh&#235;si francez i Ali Pash&#235; Tepelen&#235;s, Ibrahim Manzur Efendi d&#235;shmon n&#235; librin e tij “Kujtime p&#235;r Ali Pash&#235;n” jugu i Shqip&#235;ris&#235; s&#235; fillimshekullit t&#235; 19t&#235; ishte nj&#235; nga vendet me ideale ku ndenjat pro-shiite demonstroheshin hapur n&#235; Perandorin&#235; Osmane. Nd&#235;rsa Ibrahim Manzuri m&#235; t&#235; drejt&#235; geg&#235;t e Shqip&#235;ris&#235; i klasifikont&#235; si osmanllit&#235; e Shqip&#235;ris&#235;, pasi t&#235; fundit ishin edhe sunit&#235; t&#235; betuar, ndjenjat Shiite n&#235; Jug t&#235; Shqip&#235;ris&#235; ishin shum&#235; t&#235; forta. Nd&#235;r t&#235; tjera n&#235; kujtimet e tij, Ibrahim Manzur Efendija v&#235;ren se n&#235; Janin&#235; njer&#235;zit th&#235;rrisnin qent&#235; e tyre me emrat e themeluesve t&#235; dinastis&#235; umajade, Muavijah dhe Jezid.[10] P&#235;r m&#235; tep&#235;r dashuria e Ali Pash&#235;s p&#235;r dervish&#235;t dhe mistik&#235;t dhe joshja q&#235; Jugu i Shqip&#235;ris&#235; si krahin&#235; kufitare me kristendomin i krijonte &#231;do rebeli kund&#235;r regjimit, ka q&#235;n&#235; nj&#235; nga arsyet q&#235; pas konfliktit final q&#235; bektashit&#235; pat&#235;n me sulltan Mahmudin II n&#235; vitin 1826 dhe m&#235; par&#235; me Selimin III, ta shohin Shqip&#235;ris&#235; jugore si vendin e tyre m&#235; ideal t&#235; shp&#235;timit. Nga nj&#235; hart&#235; interesante q&#235; H. T. Norris jep n&#235; librin e tij “Islam in the Balkans” p&#235;r bektashit&#235;, ne kuptojm&#235; q&#235; shp&#235;rndarja e bektashive n&#235; Ballkan ka si zon&#235; t&#235; saj Jugun e Shqip&#235;ris&#235; dhe p&#235;rkat&#235;sisht zonat malore t&#235; jugut shqiptar, vende ku pushteti osman kishte pak kontroll apo pothuajse aspak. K&#235;to zona t&#235; Jugut t&#235; Shqip&#235;ris&#235;, larg kontrollit t&#235; regjimit ishin safe-heaven-at m&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rshtatsh&#235;m t&#235; jeni&#231;er&#235;ve dhe dervish&#235;ve bektashian p&#235;r t’u ruajtur nga regjimi pas masakr&#235;s s&#235; Mahmudit II n&#235; vitin 1826.



Hart&#235; e shp&#235;rndarjes s&#235; bekt&#226;shive sipas H.T.Norris



Sipas artikullit “BEKT&#194;SHIYYA” n&#235; Enciklopedin&#235; e Islamit nga R. Taschud,[11] Haxhi Veli Bektashi pranohet t&#235; ket&#235; qen&#235; me origjin&#235; nga Khur&#226;s&#226;ni i Iranit. Sipas autorit n&#235; fjal&#235; Haxhi Bektashi ishte nx&#235;n&#235;s apo t&#235; pakt&#235;n vinte nga qarku i myhip&#235;ve t&#235; B&#226;b&#226; Is’h&#226;kut, q&#235; ishte p&#235;rzjer&#235; n&#235; nj&#235; revolt&#235; n&#235; vitet 638 P.H / 1240 n&#235; Iran. Sipas Taschudit, pas themelimit t&#235; Urdh&#235;rit Bektashian n&#235; Anadoll, susksesori i Haxhi Bektash Veliut, duket t&#235; ket&#235; q&#235;n&#235; Abdalan R&#251;miu, i cili u ndoq m&#235; pas nga Dervishi B&#226;lim Sullt&#226;ni, apo Piri i dyt&#235; i urdh&#235;rit q&#235; i dha bektashizmit form&#235; t&#235; ve&#231;ant&#235;. 

Gjat&#235; zhvillimit n&#235; historin&#235; osmane, Urdh&#235;ri i Bektashian&#235;ve shpesh &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rzjer&#235; me l&#235;vizj&#235;n e kızılbash&#235;ve, nj&#235; l&#235;vizje ekstreme Shiite q&#235; u zhvillua n&#235; Anadoll n&#235; shekujt e 15-t&#235; n&#235; p&#235;rkrahje t&#235; Safavid&#235;ve t&#235; Iranit. L&#235;vizja e kızılbash&#235;ve do t&#235; vihej n&#235;n kontroll nga osman&#235;t vet&#235;m pas viteve 1517, nga sulltani proto-vahabi osman, Selimi I, i cili shquhet n&#235; faqet e historis&#235; osmane p&#235;r ekstremizmin e tij pro-sunit. 

Si rrjedhoj&#235; e lidhjes s&#235; hershme me kızılbash&#235;t, n&#235; Turqin&#235; e sotme, bektashian&#235;t shpesh identifikohen me t&#235; par&#235;t apo edhe alevit&#235;t e Siris&#235;.

        Bekt&#226;sh&#238;jt&#235; n&#235; besimin e tyre ndaj Islamit kan&#235; nj&#235; p&#235;rzjerje t&#235; madhe mitesh dhe misticizmash popullore, dhe shpesh dallohen p&#235;r moskujdesje ndaj normave fetare t&#235; sunizmit apo Shiizmit Imamit, si&#231; jan&#235; namazi i p&#235;rditsh&#235;m, mospirja e alkolit etj. P&#235;r t&#235; justifikuar k&#235;t&#235; largim nga normat fetare Naim Frash&#235;ri n&#235; ‘Fletore e Bektashive’ shkruan:

Katekizma e Bektashinjve &#235;sht&#235; Gjith&#235;sia dhe sidomos njeriu, sepse i Madhi Ali ka th&#235;n&#235;: "Njeriu &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; lib&#235;r q&#235; flet. Feja &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; fjal&#235; e vetme. Por t&#235; paditurit e kan&#235; shtuar. Feja q&#235;ndron n&#235; zem&#235;r dhe nuk &#235;sht&#235; e shkruar n&#235; kart&#235;."




N&#235; foto Haxhi Veli Bektashi



Bektashit&#235; jan&#235; sh&#238;‘it&#235; n&#235; bindje, t&#235; ngjash&#235;m me imamit&#235;t e Iranit q&#235; besojn&#235; n&#235; Dymb&#235;dhjet&#235; Imam&#235;t. I r&#235;nd&#235;sish&#235;m n&#235; besimin bektashi &#235;sht&#235; Imam Xhafer S&#226;diku i cili pas Imam Aliut dhe Haxhi Bektashit z&#235; vendin me t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sish&#235;m n&#235; doktrin&#235;n bektashiane. P&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; Naim Frash&#235;ri n&#235; Fletoren e Bektashive edhe kujton se:

I pari i Bektashinjve &#235;sht&#235; Imam Xhafer Sadiku dhe p&#235;rkujdestari i tyre &#235;sht&#235; Haxhi Bektash Veliu, q&#235; rrjedh nga e nj&#235;jta familje.



Pra sipas Naimit m&#235; lart, Haxhi Bektash Veliu del t&#235; jet&#235; edhe Ehlil Bejt apo pasardh&#235;s i profetit Muhamed, nj&#235; indikator tjet&#235;r q&#235; d&#235;shmon p&#235;r lidhjen e thell&#235; t&#235; bektashizmin me shiizmin.





         Nd&#235;rsa n&#235; ceremonit&#235; fetare t&#235; p&#235;rditshm&#235; bektashit&#235; ndryshojn&#235; nga sunit&#235;t dhe shiit&#235;t edhe n&#235; ceremonit&#235; vjetore ata kan&#235; shum&#235; dallime. Nd&#235;rsa ata kan&#235; p&#235;rafrime me shiit&#235;t si&#231; mund t&#235; p&#235;rmendim dat&#235;n 1 deri n&#235; 10 Muharrem, q&#235; n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; vit n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri ishte 21 Shkurti 2004, kur bektashit&#235; mbajn&#235; m&#226;tem apo zi p&#235;r d&#235;shmor&#235;t e Qerbelas&#235;, apo kan&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rbashk&#235;ta m&#235; Sunit&#235;t dhe Shiit&#235;t festat e Bajramit t&#235; Madh dhe t&#235; Vog&#235;l, n&#235; data t&#235; tjera ata dallohen. Dallimi m&#235; i qart&#235;, duket me bektashit&#235; e Shqip&#235;ris&#235;, t&#235; cil&#235;t kan&#235; futur n&#235; ritet e tyre ndodhi q&#235; lidhen me historin&#235; e tyre n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri. K&#235;shtu n&#235; dit&#235; t&#235; caktuara t&#235; vitit ata b&#235;jn&#235; pelegrinazh n&#235; Sari Salltik n&#235; Kruj&#235;, n&#235; Teqen e Baba Shemimit n&#235; Kruj&#235; (20 Gusht), n&#235; Klumak Skrapar p&#235;r Abaz Aliun (20 – 25 Gusht), n&#235; Ball&#235;m Sulltan n&#235; Martanesh (29 Qershor) etj. Si rrjedhoj&#235; e ndarjes s&#235; bektashive shqiptar&#235; nga ata bot&#235;ror&#235; gjat&#235; koh&#235;s s&#235; komunizmit, bektashizmi shqiptar ka zhvilluar shenjt&#235; t&#235; rinj q&#235; nuk kan&#235; lidhje me bektashit&#235; e bot&#235;s. K&#235;shtu p&#235;r shembull &#235;sht&#235; Abaz Ilmi Dedei, i cili vrau n&#235; vitin 1947 herojt&#235; e luft&#235;n antifashiste shqiptare, Baba Faja Martaneshin dhe Baba Fejzon, kur t&#235; fundit i k&#235;rkuan t&#235; reformonte tarikatin dhe lejonte martes&#235;n p&#235;r dervish&#235;t bektashian&#235;.

      N&#235; stilin e veshjes, dervish&#235;t bektashian&#235; dallohen p&#235;r veshjen osmane me shallvare dhe xhybe q&#235; ata mbajn&#235; si veshje t&#235; shenjt&#235; dhe nuk pranojn&#235; ta heqin gjat&#235; gjith&#235; jet&#235;s. Ata mbajn&#235; taxh t&#235; bardh&#235; t&#235; ndar&#235; n&#235; kat&#235;r apo dymb&#235;dhjet&#235; cepa. Numri kat&#235;r n&#235; kapel&#235;n e tyre simbolizon kat&#235;r shartet e misticizmit islam q&#235; jan&#235;: sher&#238;ati, tar&#238;kati, hak&#238;kati dhe marifeti; nd&#235;rsa numri dymb&#235;dhjet&#235; konsiston m&#235; dymb&#235;dhjet&#235; imam&#235;t. Teqet e m&#235;dhaja t&#235; bektashive kan&#235; vendin e mejdanit ku dervish&#235;t b&#235;jn&#235; ziq&#235;r dhe falen. Ato si n&#235; rastin e kryegjyshat&#235;s s&#235; Tiran&#235;s kan&#235; vendin e pritjes, tyrben e baballar&#235;ve t&#235; vdekur, vendin e ngr&#235;njes p&#235;r dervish&#235;t (ekmek evi), vendin e fjetjes dhe t&#235; gatimit t&#235; dervish&#235;ve.







Teqet bektashiane sot n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri kan&#235; organizmin e tyre qendror Kryegjyshat&#235;n Bektashiane t&#235; Tiran&#235;s t&#235; cil&#235;n e mbajn&#235; p&#235;r bot&#235;rore, por q&#235; nuk njihet nga bektashit&#235; e Turqis&#235;, Qipros dhe Egjiptit. Nga kryegjyshata e Tiran&#235;s varen gjasht&#235; gjyshata apo q&#235;ndra rajonale. Ato jan&#235; 1. Shemimi Baba n&#235; Fush&#235;-Kruj&#235; e cila mbulon rrethet Kruj&#235;, Durr&#235;s, Mat, Shkod&#235;r, Kurbin Dib&#235;r dhe Bulqiz&#235;; 2. Asim Baba n&#235; Gjirokast&#235;r q&#235; mbulon rrethet Gjirokast&#235;r, Sarand&#235;, Delvin&#235; dhe Tepelen&#235;; 3. Xhefai Baba n&#235; Elbasan q&#235; mbulon rrethet Elbasan, Gramsh, Librazhd, Peqin, P&#235;rrenjas, Kavaj&#235; dhe Lushnj&#235;; 4 Gjyshata e Turanit n&#235; Kor&#231;&#235; e cila ka n&#235;n var&#235;si Kor&#231;&#235;n, Kolonj&#235;n, Devollin, Pogradecin dhe Leskovikun 5. e Kuzum Baba Sulltanit n&#235; Vlor&#235; q&#235; shtrihet n&#235; rrethet Vlor&#235;, Fier, Patos, Mallakast&#235;r dhe Roskovec; 6. e Tahir Babait n&#235; Berat q&#235; shtrihet n&#235; Berat, Skrapar dhe P&#235;rmet. Si rregull &#231;do gjyshat&#235; ka nj&#235; Dede apo Gjysh n&#235; krye (edhe pse ky nuk &#235;sht&#235; k&#235;shtu n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri pasi sot bektashian&#235;t nuk kan&#235; shum&#235; gjysh&#235;r) dhe nga gjyshatat kontrollohen teqet e zonave q&#235; ato mbulojn&#235;. Mbi gjyshatat e zonave q&#235;ndron vet&#235;m kryegjyshata e Tiran&#235;s. 

P&#235;rpara transferimit n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri Urdh&#235;ri i Bektashive qeverisej nga posti i &#199;elebiut apo kryegjyshit, q&#235; ishte n&#235; kryeteqen (p&#238;r-evi) e tyre t&#235; nd&#235;rtuar mbi varrin e H&#226;xhi Veli Bekt&#226;shit n&#235; krahin&#235;n Haxhi Bektash t&#235; Anadollit (nd&#235;rmjet qytetit t&#235; Kirshehirit dhe Kajserit). Hierarkia fetare e bektashive ishte e till&#235; q&#235; &#231;do dervish i thjesht&#235; bektashi kishte nj&#235; dede apo gjysh q&#235; q&#235;ndronte mbi at&#235;. I pari i teqeve bektashiane quhet baba; z&#235;vend&#235;sit e tij q&#235; rrojn&#235; n&#235; teqe si an&#235;tar&#235; t&#235; saj jan&#235; derv&#238;sh&#235;, dhe pjes&#235;tar&#235;t q&#235; kan&#235; marr&#235; vet&#235;m dor&#235; apo kan&#235; dh&#235;n&#235; bes&#235;n ndaj urdh&#235;rit jan&#235; myhip, nd&#235;rsa ndjek&#235;sit e thjesht&#235; quhen &#226;shik. Nx&#235;n&#235;sit e teqeve kan&#235; zakonisht nj&#235; murshid i cili iu m&#235;son shartet e fes&#235;. Sipas k&#235;tij koncepti, bektashian&#235;t klasifikojn&#235; Naim Frash&#235;rin dhe Sk&#235;nderbeun si myhip apo muhib t&#235; Urdh&#235;rit,[12] pasi t&#235; fund&#235;t kan&#235; patur murshid&#235; q&#235; i udh&#235;zonin, nd&#235;rsa besimtar&#235;t e thjesht&#235; mund t&#235; klasifikohen si &#226;shik.

Nga teqet m&#235; t&#235; hershme bektashiane n&#235; Rumeli kan&#235; q&#235;n&#235; n&#235;: Dimctoka dhe Kalkandele; n&#235; Anadoll; ‘Osm&#226;nxhiku – n&#235; veri-per&#235;ndim t&#235; Amasias; ne Kajro n&#235; Kasr al-‘Ayn dhe n&#235; Mukatam, dhe tre t&#235; tjera n&#235; Bagd&#226;d dhe Qerbel&#226;’. 

Nga shikimet historike, teqet e Jugut t&#235; Shqip&#235;ris&#235; mendohet t&#235; jen&#235; t&#235; vona. Si&#231; u p&#235;rmend edhe m&#235; sip&#235;r pro&#231;esi i bektashizimit t&#235; Jugut t&#235; Shqip&#235;ris&#235; ka mund&#235;si t&#235; jet&#235; shtuar pas masakr&#235;s s&#235; Mahmudit II kund&#235;r bektashian&#235;ve n&#235; Stamboll. P&#235;rq&#235;ndrimi i bektashive n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri larg qendrave urbane, por n&#235; viset malore t&#235; Jugut t&#235; Shqip&#235;ris&#235;, tregon se ata jan&#235; vendosur larg regjimit, nd&#235;rsa qytetet shqiptare zot&#235;roheshin nga sunit&#235;t pro-osman&#235;. Shp&#235;rndarja e bektashizmit n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri n&#235; form&#235; masive pas vitit 1826 na bind nga fakti se bektashian&#235;t besojn&#235; se n&#235; koh&#235;n kur Ali Pasha ishte n&#235; konflikt me Port&#235;n e Lart&#235;, ishte Shemimi Babai ai q&#235; u mundua t&#235; lidh&#235; Aliun n&#235; aleanc&#235; me Bushatllijt&#235; e Shkodr&#235;s. Edhe pse historiania franceze Nathalie Clayer ka v&#235;n&#235; n&#235; dukje se Ali Pasha nuk ka q&#235;n&#235; i sektit bektashian,[13] faktet flasin se n&#235; koh&#235; t&#235; Aliut bektashit&#235; jan&#235; d&#235;buar ng&#235; Shkodra, pasi bushatllit&#235; nuk iu zinin bes&#235; dhe i shihnin si spiun&#235; t&#235; Aliut. Ata jan&#235; vendosur n&#235; Tosk&#235;rin&#235; e Ali Pash&#235;s ku Pashai tregonte zem&#235;rgjer&#235;sin&#235; e tij me &#231;do mistik Islam q&#235; k&#235;rkonte t&#235; nd&#235;rtonte tempullin e tij n&#235; domeinin e Luanit t&#235; Janin&#235;s.

Pjes&#235; t&#235; mitologjis&#235; bektashiane shpesh lidhen me vende t&#235; ndryshme t&#235; cilat ata i deklarojn&#235; si t&#235; shenjta. T&#235; tilla jan&#235; n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri Teqja e Sari Sallt&#235;kut n&#235; Kruj&#235;, e Abaz Aliut n&#235; Tomorr apo e Sejid Gazit n&#235; Eksishehir t&#235; Turqis&#235;. Mrekullit&#235; q&#235; ata i japin shenjt&#235;ve t&#235; tyre shpesh kan&#235; p&#235;rshkrime herojsh shamanist&#235; q&#235; gjenden vet&#235;m n&#235; tregimet budiste dhe shamaniste me origjin&#235; turko-mongole, por q&#235; n&#235; Islam jan&#235; t&#235; rralla. Besime t&#235; tilla gjenden me shumic&#235; sot mes bektashijve shqiptar&#235;, t&#235; cil&#235;t besojn&#235; p&#235;r shembull n&#235; fluturime t&#235; Abaz Aliut hipur mbi kal nga Qerbelaja n&#235; malin e Tomorrit dhe ekzistenc&#235;n e gjurm&#235;s s&#235; k&#235;mb&#235;s s&#235; tij n&#235; Tomorr. N&#235; 20 – 25 Gusht bektashit&#235; kryejn&#235; edhe vizita p&#235;rkujtimore n&#235; Teqen e Abaz Aliut n&#235; Skrapar.

P&#235;rve&#231; konfliktit t&#235; viti 1826 bekt&#226;shit&#235; kan&#235; patur edhe shum&#235; konflikte t&#235; tjera me regjimin osman dhe m&#235; pas me at&#235; modern turk. Nga revoltat m&#235; t&#235; hershme bekt&#226;shiane mund t&#235; p&#235;rmendim revolt&#235;n e Kalender-ogllus&#235; n&#235; vitet 933 / 1526-1527. Natyra konfliktuale e bekt&#226;shive me regjimin n&#235; shum&#235; raste ka marr&#235; forma kulturore dhe letrare. Kjo gj&#235; mund t&#235; shihet qart&#235; edhe n&#235; artin e bejtexhizmit shqiptar. Shum&#235; nga bejtexhijt&#235; shqiptar&#235; ishin bekt&#226;shian&#235;. Nd&#235;r ta mund t&#235; p&#235;rmendin Hasan Zyko Kamberin, Anonimin e Gjirokastr&#235;s, Baba Meleq Sh&#235;mb&#235;rdhenjin, Baba Abdullah Mel&#231;anin, Muharrem Mahzuni Babain, Naim Frash&#235;rin etj. N&#235; punimet bekt&#226;shiane si Paraja, Istori e Sk&#235;nderbeut, Qerbelaja apo Lufta e Gjirokastr&#235;s me Ali Pash&#235;n etj, gjuha shiite dhe antisunite e autor&#235;ve lexohet shum&#235; kollaj. 

Historia e gjat&#235; e konflikteve t&#235; bekt&#226;shive me shtetin turk arriti kulminacionin e saj n&#235; vjesht&#235; t&#235; vitit 1925. N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; koh&#235; regjimi i Ataturkut i’u k&#235;rkoi dervish&#235;ve n&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; Turqin&#235; t&#235; ndalojn&#235; aktivitetin e tyre, t&#235; mos veshin xhubet dhe taxh&#235;t n&#235;p&#235;r rrug&#235;, t&#235; fillojn&#235; t&#235; shkruajn&#235; bejtet e tyre me g&#235;rma latine etj. T&#235; p&#235;rballur me k&#235;t&#235; realitet bekt&#226;shiat&#235; kryen hixhretin e tyre t&#235; dyt&#235; drejt Shqip&#235;ris&#235;. N&#235;n lidershipin e Baba Sali Njazi Dedes&#235; nga Starja e Kolonj&#235;s ata themeluan n&#235; Tiran&#235; Kryegjyshat&#235;n Bot&#235;rore t&#235; Bektashian&#235;ve, e cila do t&#235; z&#235;vend&#235;sonte Teqen baz&#235; (P&#238;r-Evin&#235 :shkelje syri:  t&#235; bekt&#226;shive n&#235; Haxhi Bektash t&#235; Turqis&#235;. Duke q&#235;n&#235; se shumica e bekt&#226;shive ishin me origjin&#235; shqiptare, ata do t&#235; gjenden si zot&#235;rues t&#235; shumic&#235;s s&#235; teqeve bekt&#226;shiane n&#235; bot&#235; dhe shpesh themelues t&#235; tyre. Teqe q&#235; nga Kajro e deri n&#235; Mi&#231;igan t&#235; SHBA-s&#235; do t&#235; kishin themelues t&#235; tyre shqiptar&#235;t, ashtu si&#231; edhe xhamia e par&#235; e nd&#235;rtuar n&#235; SHBA ka p&#235;r iniciator&#235; shqiptar&#235;t. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Bektashian&#235;t pretendojn&#235; q&#235; Sk&#235;nd&#235;rbeu t&#235; ket&#235; q&#235;n&#235; i fes&#235; bektashiane. K&#235;t&#235; fakt ata e mb&#235;shtesin n&#235; edukimin e Sk&#235;nd&#235;rbeut si jeni&#231;er, dhe mbajtjes nga i fundit p&#235;rgjat&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; jet&#235;s s&#235; tij t&#235; versionit islamik t&#235; emrin Aleksand&#235;r – Sk&#235;nder. Olsi Jazexhi, Intervist&#235; me Baba Reshat Bardhin n&#235; Kryegjyshat&#235;n Bot&#235;rore t&#235; Bektashive, Tiran&#235;, Qershor 1998 

[2] P&#235;r m&#235; shum&#235; mbi k&#235;t&#235; tem&#235; lexo M. Ş&#252;kr&#252; Hanioglu n&#235; librin “The Young Turks in Oppossition”, Oxford University Press, 1995. Nd&#235;r t&#235; tjera ai thekson se:

Urdh&#235;rat Sufi q&#235; kund&#235;rshtonin regjimin osman tashm&#235; erdh&#235;n n&#235; ndihm&#235; t&#235; CUP. Dhe grupi m&#235; i fuqish&#235;m i tyre ishte sekti Bektashi… q&#235; ishte shtypur n&#235; 1826…(fq. 53) 

&

… lidhja e ngusht&#235; (e Zhon Turqve) me bektashijt&#235; vinte si rrjedhoj&#235; e tendencave liberale t&#235; Zhon Turqve, dhe p&#235;r arsyen se bektashijt&#235; ishin t&#235; lidhur me freemason&#235;t, t&#235; cil&#235;t i mund&#235;suan Zhon Turqve t&#235; p&#235;rdorin ‘lozhat’ e tyre pas 1906-&#235;s. (fq. 54)

[3] BEKT&#194;SHIYYA , The Encyclopedia of Islam, Volumi II, E.J. Brill, 1960

[4] Albert Hourani, A History of the Arab People, Harvard University Press, 1991, fq. 181 – 183

[5] Historija E P&#235;rgjith&#235;shme E Bektashinjvet prej At&#235; Ali Turabiut. Tiran&#235;, 1929. fq. 64

[6] B. Jelavich, Historia e Ballkanit, Tiran&#235;, 1999, fq. 87

[7] Sistemi i Devshirmes&#235; ishte nj&#235; sistem bursar, n&#235;p&#235;rmjet te cilit osman&#235;t rekrutonin f&#235;mij&#235; kristjan&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; sh&#235;rbyer n&#235; perandori. Shumica e rekrut&#235;ve n&#235; Devshirme vinin nga Ballkani: p&#235;rkat&#235;sisht trevat shqiptare dhe Bosnja dhe Herzegovina. Rekrutimi i f&#235;mij&#235;ve t&#235; mosh&#235;s nga 15 deri n&#235; 20 vje&#231; ka q&#235;n&#235; her&#235; i detyruesh&#235;m p&#235;r familjet kristjane (1 f&#235;mi p&#235;r 40 familje) dhe n&#235; shumic&#235;n e rasteve vullnetar. Sistemi gjendet t&#235; jet&#235; praktikuar nga osmanet q&#235; nga Anadolli e deri n&#235; Trabzon. Megjithat&#235; shumica e rekrut&#235;ve vinte nga Ballkani. Evlija &#199;elebiu kujton n&#235; kujtimet e tij se n&#235; Rumeli osman&#235;t rekrutonin f&#235;mij&#235; p&#235;r n&#235; sistemin e Devshirmes&#235; n&#235; &#231;do 7 vjet, numri i t&#235; cil&#235;ve arrinte nga 7 deri 8000 vet&#235;. Ata mblidheshin ne Uskub (Shkup) p&#235;r t’u d&#235;rguar m&#235; pas n&#235; Stamboll dhe vendosur n&#235;n oxhak&#235;t e jeni&#231;er&#235;ve. 

Shiko Devshirme, The Encyclopedia of Islam, Volumi III, Leiden, New Edition, fq. 212

[8] The Bektashi Order of Dervishes, available: http://stanford.edu/~percin/Bektashi.html

[9] Marr&#235; nga Ibid

[10] Ibrahim Manzur Efendi, Kujtime p&#235;r Ali Pash&#235;n, Globus R, Tiran&#235;, 2003, 

Citimi i faqeve 55 - 56 &#235;sht&#235; si vijon: 

Nj&#235; pjes&#235; e madhe e musliman&#235;ve tosk&#235;, i p&#235;rkasin sektit t&#235; Aliut, dh&#235;ndrit t&#235; Muhamedit. Ky sekt i quajtur Shija, por edhe Alije nga musliman&#235;t e sektit synit, ku b&#235;jn&#235; pjes&#235; gjith&#235; muhamedan&#235;t e Turqis&#235; Evropjane dhe n&#235; p&#235;rgjith&#235;si t&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; perandoris&#235; otomane, konsiderohet heretik. K&#235;ta shqiptar&#235; t&#235; sektit t&#235; Aliut, shihen me p&#235;r&#231;mim nga t&#235; gjith&#235; musliman&#235;t e sektit synit, t&#235; cil&#235;t p&#235;r&#231;mohen nga Alit&#235;t q&#235; u kan&#235; dh&#235;n&#235; emrin moavia, sipas emrit t&#235; kalifit q&#235; mbret&#235;ronte m&#235; Damask dhe q&#235; ju kund&#235;rvu dh&#235;ndrit t&#235; profetit. Un&#235; kam d&#235;gjuar n&#235;p&#235;r rrug&#235;t e Janin&#235;s, toks&#235; q&#235; u th&#235;rrisnin qenve me emrin moavia...

[11] BEKT&#194;SHIYYA , The Encyclopedia of Islam, Volumi II, E.J. Brill, 1960

[12] Olsi Jazexhi, Intervist&#235; me Baba Reshat Bardhin n&#235; Kryegjyshat&#235;n Bot&#235;rore t&#235; Bektashive, Tiran&#235;, Qershor 1998

[13] Nathalia Clayer, Miti i Ali Pash&#235;s dhe bektashnijt&#235;, P&#235;rpjekja 15 – 16, Tiran&#235;, Janar – Dhjetor 1999, fq. 39

----------


## ATMAN

Imami i parë

Amir al-muminin Aliu - paqja qoftë mbi të - ishte i biri i Abu Talibit, Sheik i Banu Hashimit. Abu Talibi ishte i
ungji dhe kujdestari i Pejgamberit të Shenjtë dhe njeriu i cili e kishte sjellë Pejgamberin në shtëpinë e vet dhe e
kishte rritur si të birin e tij. Pasi Pejgamberi u zgjodh për misionin e tij Pejgamberik, Abu Talibi vazhdoi ta
përkrahte atë dhe largoi nga ai të ligën që vinte nga të pabesët ndër arabët dhe sidomos ndër kurejshët.

Sipas vlerësimeve të mirënjohura tradicionale Aliu ishte lindur dhjetë vjet pas fillimit të misionit pejgamberik të
Pejgamberit. Kur ai ishte gjashtëvjeçar, si rezultat i skamjes në Mekë dhe rreth saj, Pejgamberi kërkoi që ai të linte
shtëpinë e babait të vet dhe të vinte në shtëpinë e kushëririt të tij, të Pejgamberit. Atje ai u vendos drejtpërsëdrejti
nën kujdestarinë e Pejgamberit të Shenjtë.

Pas disa vjetësh, kur Pejgamberit iu dhurua dhurata hyjnore e pejgamberisë dhe për herë të parë mori shpalljen
hyjnore në shpellën Hira, siç e la shpellën për tu kthyer në qytet dhe në shtëpinë e tij ai e takoi rrugës Aliun. I
tregoi atij çka kishte ndodhur dhe Aliu e pranoi besimin e ri. Përsëri në një tubim kur Pejgamberi i Shenjtë i kishte
mbledhur bashkë kushërinjtë e tij dhe i ftoi të pranonin këtë religjion, ai tha se personi i parë që kishte pranuar
thirrjen e tij do të ishte zëvendës, trashëgimtar dhe ndihmës i tij. I vetmi person i cili u ngrit nga vendi dhe pranoi
fenë ishte Aliu dhe Pejgamberi e pranoi deklaratën e tij të besimit. Prandaj, Aliu ishte njeriu i parë në Islam i cili e
pranoi besimin dhe është i pari ndër vijuesit e Pejgamberit i cili kurrë nuk ka adhuruar tjetër pos të Vetmin Zot.

Aliu gjithmonë ishte në shoqëri me Pejgamberin derisa Pejgamberi migroi nga Mekka në Medinë. Natën e migrimit
në Medinë (hixhrah) kur të pabesët kishin rrethuar shtëpinë e Pejgamberit dhe kishin vendosur ta pushtonin
shtëpinë kah fundi i natës dhe ta prenin atë copë-copë derisa ai po flinte, Aliu fjeti në shtratin e Pejgamberit, ndërsa
Pejgamberi e lëshoi shtëpinë dhe u nis për në Medinë.  Pas nisjes së Pejgamberit, sipas dëshirës së vet Aliu ua ktheu
njerëzve obligimet dhe detyrimet të cilat ata ia kishin lënë Pejgamberit. Pastaj ai shkoi në Medinë me nënën e tij, të
bijen dhe me Pejgamberin, dhe me dy gra të tjera.40 Në Medinë po ashtu Aliu ishte gjithherë në shoqëri të
Pejgamberit në jetën private dhe publike. Pejgamberi ia dha Aliut për grua Fatimen, të bijen e tij të dashur nga
Khadija, dhe kur Pejgamberi ishte duke bërë lidhjen e vëllazërimit midis shokëve të tij ai e zgjodhi Aliun si vëlla të
tij.

Aliu ishte i pranishëm në të gjitha luftërat në të cilat mori pjesë Pejgamberi, pos në luftën e Tabukut kur i ishte
urdhëruar të qëndronte në Medinë në vend të Pejgamberit. Ai nuk ishte tërhequr nga asnjë betejë as që ia kishte
kthyer shpinën çfarëdo armiku. Ai nuk la pa i kryer urdhrat e Pejgamberit, kështu që Pejgamberi ka thënë: Aliu
kurrë nuk ndahet nga e vërteta as e vërteta nga Aliu.

Ditën e vdekjes së Pejgamberit, Aliu ishte tridhjet e trevjeçar. Ndonëse ai ishte më i larti me virtytet e religjionit
dhe më i dalluari ndër shokët e Pejgamberit, ai ishte shty anash nga halifati duke thënë se ishte tepër i ri dhe se
kishte shumë armiq në mesin e popullit për shkak të gjakut të politeistëve që kishte derdhur ai në luftërat ku kishte
luftuar së bashku me Pejgamberin. Prandaj Aliu qe shkëputur thuaja plotësisht nga punët publike. Ai u tërhoq në
shtëpinë e tij ku filloi të ushtronte individë kompetentë në shkencat hyjnore dhe në këtë mënyrë i kaloi njëzet e
pesë vjetët e halifatit të tre halifëve të parë të cilët e trashëguan Pejgamberin. Kur u vra halifi i tretë, populli ia dha
besimin atij dhe ai u zgjodh halif.

Gjatë halifatit të tij prej afër katër vjetësh dhe nëntë muajsh, Aliu vijoi rrugën e Pejgamberit dhe i dha halifatit të tij
formën e një lëvizjeje shpirtërore dhe të përtëritjes dhe filloi shumë lloje reformash. Natyrisht, këto reforma ishin
kundër interesave të disa grupeve që kërkonin fitimin e tyre vetjak. Si pasojë e kësaj, një grup shokësh (më të
dalluarit në mesin e tyre qenë Talhahu dhe Zubairi, të cilët po ashtu morën përkrahjen e Ajshes, dhe sidomos të
Muavijut) morën si pretekst vdekjen e halifit të tretë për të ngritur krye kundër Aliut dhe filluan një revoltë dhe
kryengritje kundër tij.

Për ta shuar këtë grindje qytetare dhe kryengritje, Aliu luftoi në një luftë afër Basrës të njohur si Beteja e Devesë,
kundër Talhahus dhe Zubairit, në të cilën ishte përzier edhe Ajshja, Nëna e Besimtarit. Ai luftoi edhe në një luftë
tjetër kundër Muavijut në kufi të Irakut dhe të Sirisë, e cila zgjati një vit e gjysmë dhe njihet si Beteja e Sifinit. Ai
luftoi edhe kundër Havarixhit44 në Nahravan, në një betejë të njohur si Beteja e Nahravanit. Prandaj, shumica e
ditëve të halifatit të Aliut kaluan duke kapërcyer kundërshtimet e brendshme. Më në fund, në mëngjesin e 19. të
Ramazanit, në vitin 40 të hixhrit, derisa lutej në xhaminë e Kufas, ai u plagos nga një i Kavarixhëve dhe vdiq si
dëshmor gjatë natës së 21.

Sipas dëshmive të miqve dhe armiqve, Aliu nuk kishte të meta nga pikëpamja e përsosjes njerëzore. Ndërsa me
virtytet islamike ai ishte një shembull i përsosur i edukatës dhe i ushtrimit të dhënë nga Pejgamberi. Bisedat që janë
bërë lidhur me personalitetin e tij dhe librat që janë shkruar mbi këtë temë nga shiitët, sunitët dhe anëtarët e
religjioneve të tjera, si dhe thjesht nga dikush i jashtëm, nga njerëz të dalluar të religjionit, vështirë se mund të
krahasohen me të cilitdo tjetër nga personalitetet historike. Në shkencë dhe dije Aliu ishte më i dijshmi nga shokët
e Pejgamberit dhe nga muslimanët në përgjithësi. Në bisedat e tij intelektuale ishte i pari në Islam për të hapur
derën e demonstrimit dhe të provës logjike dhe për të biseduar për shkencat hyjnore ose për metafizikën (maarif-
i ilahijah). Ai fliste lidhur me aspektin ezoterik të Kur'anit dhe përpiloi gramatikën arabe për ta ruajtur formën e
shprehjes së Kur'anit. Ai ishte arabi më elokuent në ligjërim (siç është zënë ngoje në pjesën e parë të këtij libri).

Guximi i Aliut ishte proverbial. Në të gjitha luftërat në të cilat mori pjesë ai gjatë jetës së Pejgamberit, dhe po ashtu
edhe pas kësaj, kurrë nuk tregoi frikë ose shqetësim. Ndonëse në shumë beteja, si në ato të Uhudit, Hunajnit,
Khajbarit dhe Khandakit ndihmësit e Pejgamberit dhe muslimanët dridheshin nga frika ose zhdukeshin dhe iknin, ai
kurrë nuk ia ktheu shpinën armikut. Kurrë nuk e angazhoi Aliu një luftëtar ose ushtar në betejë e të mos dilte nga
atje i gjallë. Megjithatë, me plot trimëri kalorsiake ai kurrë nuk do të vriste armikun e dobët as që do ti ndiqte ata
që iknin. Ai nuk do të anagazhohej në sulme të befasishme ose duke u lëshuar si rrëke uji kundër armikut. Është
vërtetuar definitivisht në histori se në Betejën e Khajbarit, në sulmin kundër kështjellës, ai e kapi rrethin e derës
dhe me një lëvizje të menjëhershme e theu derën dhe e hodhi anash.  Gjithashtu në ditën kur u pushtua Mekka,
Pejgamberi urdhëroi që të theheshin idhujt. Idhulli Hubal ishte idhulli më i madh në Mekkë, një statujë guri
gjigante e vendosur në kulm të Qabesë. Duke vijuar urdhrin e Pejgamberit, Aliu e vendosi këmbën mbi shpatullat e
Pejgamberit, hipi në maje të Qabesë, e shkuli Hubalin nga vendi dhe e hodhi poshtë.

Aliu ishte po ashtu pa shoq në asketizmin fetar dhe në adhurimin e Zotit. Duke u përgjigjur disave që ishin ankuar
për zemrimin e Aliut kundër tyre, Pejgamberi kishte thënë: Mos e qortoni Aliun sepse ai është i dalldisur dhe i
shushatur në mënyrë hyjnore.48 Abu Dardai, njëri nga shokët (e Pejgamberit) një ditë e pa trupin e Aliut në një
kopsht palmash në Medinë që qëndronte i shtrirë përtoke, i shtangur si druri. Ai shkoi në shtëpi të Aliut për ti
treguar gruas së tij fisnike, së bijës së Pejgamberit, dhe për ti shprehur ngushëllimet. E bija e Pejgamberit tha:
Kushëriri im (Aliu) nuk ka vdekur. Atij i ka rënë të fikët nga frika e Zotit. Kjo gjendje e kap atë shpesh..

Ka shumë ngjarje që tregohen për sjelljen e Aliut ndaj atyre më të ulët, për mëshirën për nevojtarët dhe të varfrit,
për bujarinë dhe dorëhapësinë ndaj atyre të mjerëve dhe të varfërve. Aliu shpenzonte gjithçka që fitonte për tu
ndihmuar të varfërve dhe nevojtarëve, kurse vetë jetonte në mënyrën më të rreptë dhe më të thjeshtë. Aliu e donte
bujqësinë dhe kalonte shumë nga koha e tij duke gropuar puse, duke mbjellë pemë dhe duke punuar arat. Por të
gjitha arat që i punonte ai ose puset që i hapte i jepte për ndihmë (vakëf) të varfërve. Ndihmat e tij të njohura si
lëmosha e Aliut, kah fundi i jetës së tij, arrinin të ardhura të konsiderueshme prej njëzet e katër mijë dinarësh ari.

----------


## ATMAN

Imami i dytë

Imam Hasan Muxhtabai - paqja qoftë mbi të - ishte imami i dytë. Ai dhe i vëllai, Imam Huseini, ishin dy
djemtë e Amir al-muminin Aliut dhe Hazreti Fatimes, së bijës së Pejgamberit. Shumë herë kishte thënë Pejgamberi:
Hasani dhe Huseini janë fëmijët e mi. Për shkak po të këtyre fjalëve Aliu do tu thoshte fëmijëve të tjerë: Ju jeni
fëmijët e mi, kurse Hasani dhe Huseini janë fëmijët e Pejgamberit.

Imam Huseini u lind në vitin e tretë të hixhrit në Medinë51 dhe jetoi derisa ishte Pejgamberi gjallë nja shtatë vjet,
duke u rritur gjatë asaj kohe nën kujdesin e tij të dashur. Pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit, e cila ndodhi vetëm tre muaj,
ose sipas disave, gjashtë muaj, para vdekjes së Hazreti Fatimes, Hasani u vendos drejpërsëdrejti nën kujdesin e
babait të tij fisnik. Pas vdekjes së babait të tij, përmes Urdhrit Hyjnor dhe sipas dëshirës së babait të tij, Hasani u
bë imam; ai po ashtu zuri funksionin e halifit për nja gjashtë muaj dhe gjatë asaj kohe ai administroi gjërat e
muslimanëve. Gjatë asaj kohe Muaviju, i cili ishte armik i hidhur i Aliut dhe i familjes së tij dhe kishte luftuar me
vite me ambicie për ta zënë vendin e halifit, së pari me pretekst të hakmarrjes për vdekjen e halifit të tretë dhe në
fund me një pretendim të hapët për halifat, marshoi me ushtrinë e tij në Irak, në selinë e halifatit të Imam Hasanit.
Vazhdoi lufta gjatë së cilës Muaviju gradualisht i rrëzoi gjeneralët dhe komandantët e armatës së Imam Hasanit me
shuma të mëdha të hollash dhe me premtime të rrejshme, derisa ushtria u ngrit kundër Imam Hasanit.52 Më në
fund, Imami u detyrua të lidhte paqe dhe tia jepte halifatin Muavijut, me kusht që përsëri ti kthehej Imam Hasanit
pas vdekjes së Muavijut, kurse familja e Imamit dhe ithtarët e tij të mbroheshin në çdo mënyrë.

Në këtë mënyrë Muaviju e zuri halifatin islamik dhe hyri në Irak. Në një fjalim publik ai zyrëtarisht i shpalli të
pavlefshme të gjitha kushtet e paqes  dhe në çdo mënyrë të mundshme vendosi presionin më të ashpër mbi
anëtarët e familjes së Pejgamberit dhe mbi shiitët. Gjatë gjithë dhjetë vjetëve të imamllëkut të tij, Imam Hasani
jetonte në kushte jashtëzakonisht të vështira dhe nën përndjekje, pa asnjë siguri madje as në shtëpinë e tij. Në vitin
50 të hixhrit, atë e helmoi dhe e martirizoi një i familjes së tij, i cili, siç tregohet nga historianët, ishte nxitur nga
Muaviju.

Për nga përsosja njerëzore Imam Hasani të përkujtonte babain e tij dhe ishte shembull i përsosur i gjyshit të tij
fisnik. Në të vërtetë, derisa qe Pejgamberi gjallë, ai dhe i vëllai ishin gjithmonë në shoqëri të Pejgamberit, i cili
ndonjëherë edhe do ti mbante në krah. Si burimet sunite ashtu edhe ato shiite kanë përcjellë këtë thënie të
Pejgamberit të Shenjtë që ka të bëjë me Hasanin dhe Huseinin: Këta dy fëmijë të mi janë imamë qoftë të rrinë në
këmbë ose ulur (aluzioni me qoftë të zënë funksionin e jashtëm të halifatit ose jo).56 Gjithashtu, ka shumë ngjarje
të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë dhe të Aliut që kanë të bëjnë me të dhënën se Imam Hasani do të merrte funksionin e
imamllëkut pas babait të tij fisnik.

----------

